# BBQ Box



## JLeonard (Aug 5, 2020)

My son got me a subscription to BBQ Box for Father’s Day (feeding my addiction). This month I got a bottle of blueberry maple sauce in the box. Tried it on some bologna burnt ends. I must say it was VERY blueberry flavored. Wasn’t bad but way too sweet for me. I’m liking the boxes it’s kind of a neat way to try different rubs and sauces.


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 5, 2020)

Sounds like something that'd go good on a waffle JL! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Sounds like something that'd go good on a waffle JL! RAY


Hmmmm.....now that might be interesting.
Jim


----------



## b-one (Aug 5, 2020)

Nice gift he got you! Maybe pancakes or as suggested waffles but add some crispy bacon or pulled pork to the batter!


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 5, 2020)

Heheheee....  ice cream topping?

Hands down, people that like sauce on BBQ out weigh people that don't.  And sweet is more popular than hot or mustard based.


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 5, 2020)

I bet that sauce on a smoked burger with extra sharp cheddar and  lots of salty bacon would be money.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 6, 2020)

Personally I don’t like those services that send you out a product every month, most of the time they are something that you wouldn’t feed your dog, but then again you might get something that you will buy for the rest of your life. It’s a crap shoot!
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 6, 2020)

SmokinAl
  Yeah that can be true. Of course the first month was Corkys rub and sauce.  Which I thought was funny as Corkys is a Memphis thing and I can be at their restaurant in about 15 min.


----------



## Kevin Braker (Sep 6, 2020)

I did that for a few months. I got a bottle of Gates BBQ sauce, been hooked ever since. I have my cousin in KC ship me some when it goes on sale at Hy-Vee.


----------

